

Asteroid-prospecting space fleet in the works - digisth
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/01/22/sci-deep-space-industries-asteroid.html

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5097548>

------
stackcollision
Sounds like Planetary Resources has their first direct competitor. I've been
keeping a close eye on them and it'll be interesting to see how this plays
out.

